# WARNING LIVE, GRAFIC,BLOODY!!!! WARNING



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

NO, I CHECKED AND CLEANED HIM WITH A EAR SWAB THE BLOOD IS NOT FROM HIM


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

wow...a mouse with a snakeskin sleeping bag


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

alan said:


> wow...a mouse with a snakeskin sleeping bag


lmao


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Nice looking boa


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

That's awesome.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

nice snake


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks man!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice BCC u've got there...

Do not worry about the blood...sometimes the force used on the constrictions makes it..."messy"


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

JorgeRemigio said:


> Nice BCC u've got there...
> 
> Do not worry about the blood...sometimes the force used on the constrictions makes it..."messy"


BBC? its a red tailed boa...... what does BCC stand for? and thanks


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

is it just me or does that mouse look like a big prey choice for that snake?

Did it keep it down?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

acestro said:


> is it just me or does that mouse look like a big prey choice for that snake?
> 
> Did it keep it down?


yep. there is 2 pet stores... one is rite down from the police station and i dont go that way cause they like to pull me over and give me a hard tome. the other one carrys pinkys and them. i figure since its bin over a week with out food and he has ate them befor i wanted to give him a little more then a pinky. me my lil brother and the dude at the pet store took like 10 min looking for the smallest mouse in the cage. so i tryed and he ate it and kept if down and is doing fine still


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm sorry, reading your typing just hurts...









Good luck with the boa.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice snake


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

alan said:


> wow...a mouse with a snakeskin sleeping bag


























very nice snake ...how old?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

"qickshot said:


> Nice BCC u've got there...
> 
> Do not worry about the blood...sometimes the force used on the constrictions makes it..."messy"


BBC? its a red tailed boa...... what does BCC stand for? and thanks
[/quote]

boa constrictor constrictor, heck i cant even tell either.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Squish


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

That is very cool man


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

yummy


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Fastmover13 said:


> Squish


----------

